# NUT BRITTLE



## norgeskog (Jan 17, 2005)

Any nut will work here, but I have only used peanuts, hazlenuts, almonds and pecans.  On good thing about this recipe, is you do not need a candy thermometer.

NUT BRITTLE

2 cup favorite nuts, chopped
1 cup white karo syrup
1 cup sugar
1 Tbs butter or margarine
1 tsp baking soda

Mix syrup, sugar and butter in a sauce pan and bring to a boil over medium-low heat.  Cook, stirring constantly, until golden brown in color, about 15 minutes.  Remove from heat and stir in nuts and then add 1 tsp baking soda and mix.  Pour onto a heavily greased cookie sheet and spread out to even layer.  Let cool and break into pieces.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 17, 2005)

That seems like a great basic recipe. You can also add a pinch of cayenne for an extra element; the sweet and heat are really great together. I also have a great variation on the classic brittle.

Tropical Brittle
1/2 c Dried banana chips 
1/2 c Coconut flakes, unsweetened 
1 c Sugar 
1/2 c Light corn syrup 
4 oz Macadamia nuts, toasted, chopped 
1 tb Butter 
1 ts Vanilla 
1 ts Baking soda 

1.Lightly butter a cookie sheet. Sprinkle banana slices and coconut over buttered sheet, keeping it about 1 inch away from the edges.
2.In 1 1/2 quart microwave-safe casserole or large measuring cup, combine sugar and corn syrup. Microwave on HIGH for 4 minutes. 
3.Stir in macadamia nuts. Microwave on HIGH for 4-6 minutes or until golden brown. 
4.Stir in butter and vanilla, blend well. Microwave on HIGH for 1 minute. 
5.Add baking soda and stir gently until light and foamy. Quickly pour sugar syrup in a thin stream over bananas and coconut on cookie sheet. Let cool 30 minutes and then break into pieces.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

Kansas girl, yours sounds good too except for the bannana chips, and I would toast the coconut.  I have not developed a taste for any tropical fruit except pineapple, and while I do like bannana bread, that is teh only form in which I will eat a bannana, it is a texture thing,  like tofu.


----------

